# NCVBA 4th Annual Cabin Fever Swap meet & Show, Sat. March 1st Eden, NC



## richtrix (Jan 19, 2014)

*We will be having our 4th Annual Cabin Fever Bicycle swap meet & Show on Saturday, March 1st, 2014 from 9:00am to 4:00pm. This is a inside show with plenty of room and parking. All bicycles and related items are welcome. This year we are adding vintage Mini Bikes to the show. There will be show awards and door prizes. There are no fees for sellers or participants, we even furnish the tables, everything is free. The Show will be held at 223 The Boulevard Eden, NC...Please plan to attend. The swap meet is growing every year. Any questions please email or call Richie richtrix@triad.rr.com (336-552-9844) or Tony tpender3@yahoo.com (336-280-6551) See you there!*


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks rich for the update. 
Just got my truck back finally.
 Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cadillacbike (Jan 22, 2014)

*eden*

Best news I heard all week! Glad to hear.


----------



## richtrix (Jan 28, 2014)

cadillacbike said:


> Best news I heard all week! Glad to hear.




Get ready....Bring some good stuff


----------



## richtrix (Feb 2, 2014)

*Show Swap info...*

This year we will only have the one Show Swap meet. We decided to just have one early meet before all the other activities start up. As far as show awards there will be a Top Ten this year along with a best of show and peoples choice. There will be an Auction for those who want to put there items on the block. There is a really good hot dog hamburger joint just a block away.


----------



## robertc (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like I am going to make it for sure now.

Robert


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 19, 2014)

cadillacbike said:


> Best news I heard all week! Glad to hear.



So you'll be there this time , cadillac?


----------



## menzorro (Feb 19, 2014)

Great bunch of folks and bikes at the Eden show. I plan on being there even if ozzmonaut is going.


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 19, 2014)

*ncvba show*

Show right around corner. I have to clear out a lot of Bikes and parts due to moving to a smaller place will be selling items cheap. Anyone needing fork straighten I will be bring tool. Can also bring fender roller if anyone is interested.
Tony


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 24, 2014)

*show*



ozzmonaut said:


> So you'll be there this time , cadillac?




 Yes. Been looking  forward to it! actually counting days  LOL  Cadillac


----------



## DuncanM (Feb 25, 2014)

What are the details of getting our bikes into the auction?


----------



## richtrix (Feb 25, 2014)

DuncanM said:


> What are the details of getting our bikes into the auction?




The Auction Starts at 1:30 you can try and sell until just before the auction. We will announce last call to bring auction items up. The auction is very informal. Your starting price is the reserve. There is no charge to buy or sell....We do have nice Donation box


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hooked up the trailer last night to check the lights. Climbed into the back and found my trailer 2x6s were rotting out. So had to add a sheet of plywood to avoid falling through. Installed the rack to carry the bikes. Now what to bring?
Realized if I'm going to finally "let go" of some of them then perhaps I won't be bringing any show bikes this trip. 

Here is what will be coming with a price tag attached. "Attached" there's that word again....arrg!
1) two 60s Corvettes ( black and a coppertone )
3) 60s  Jaguar
4) 37-38 Hawthorne
5) 57 Huffy Customliner 
6) 36 "Viking" badged Columbia

Possibles  ....51 twotone red / orange Panther, 66 Huffy Eldorado, 60s Western Flyer "Sabre Flyer", and perhaps my boxed up 61 Huffy Silver Jet. And if I don't sell it before the next couple of days my really nice 48 red white and blue Seminole Columbia.
(Each are pictured n my galleries if anyone is interested).

I hope to have room for the wife's 55 Columbia that was restored after the vandalism last year. This won't win any awards but, many have asked about it and many were instrumental and very giving on the project. So it deserves a spot next to my table.
Just wish the wife would come. She would clearly understand why its important for me to attend the Eden show each year. The members are Truly some Great People there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richtrix (Feb 26, 2014)

We will be at the facility from 4-6pm Friday 2/28 if anyone needs to drop there bikes or parts off early.


----------



## Riadoo (Feb 27, 2014)

*A fender roller!!!*



tpender3 said:


> Show right around corner. I have to clear out a lot of Bikes and parts due to moving to a smaller place will be selling items cheap. Anyone needing fork straighten I will be bring tool. Can also bring fender roller if anyone is interested.
> Tony




We may need one of those, hahah...  See you guys there!!!


----------

